# F/W 2021 Moon cut out shoulder bag



## randr21

Currently exclusive to mytheresa, comes in small and large. Pics are of the small size, $1590. Large is $1850. Calfskin with detachable, adjustable chain strap.


----------



## lilmermaid264

I love it, its so 90s/2000s!


----------



## helloivy20

I saw them in person and they’re quite exquisite. They do remind me of the Prada Re-Editions a bit but I kinda like these more. I ended up selling my re-edition bc it was everywhere and the big strap with the pouch bothered me. This is a good alternative I feel.


----------



## randr21

lilmermaid264 said:


> I love it, its so 90s/2000s!


Totally, and here's the popular prada re-edition bag from 2000, in leather.


----------



## randr21

helloivy20 said:


> I saw them in person and they’re quite exquisite. They do remind me of the Prada Re-Editions a bit but I kinda like these more. I ended up selling my re-edition bc it was everywhere and the big strap with the pouch bothered me. This is a good alternative I feel.


Just uploaded a pic of the re-edition, but found it in leather and with a chain so maybe there is a new version for those who dont like the big strap look w pouch.


----------



## helloivy20

randr21 said:


> Just uploaded a pic of the re-edition, but found it in leather and with a chain so maybe there is a new version for those who dont like the big strap look w pouch.


Ooo thanks!


----------



## LexLV

This bag is actually really cool! SUPER roomy and really easy to use. This is in the medium size


----------



## helloivy20

I ended up buying it as well but the small one. )) how are you liking yours?


----------



## codgod

Hi there, i just ordered this bag in the medium size and i was wondering if the chain is removable. On the Givenchy website, it looks like the chain is removable but i saw this bag in person and the chain wasn't. the chain looks different on the official website. the chain on the website has a cross bar going across and has a small opening. i also saw that this chain is being sold separately on ssense


----------



## GLangdon

Very excited! I just purchased my first Givenchy bag - can’t wait for it to arrive!


----------



## GLangdon

Arrived almost a week ago but only just took some photos of it. It’s a beautiful bag… I really like the shaded colour and gold Givenchy chain. It’s going to make a great summer bag!


----------



## LilOshawott

GLangdon said:


> Arrived almost a week ago but only just took some photos of it. It’s a beautiful bag… I really like the shaded colour and gold Givenchy chain. It’s going to make a great summer bag!
> 
> View attachment 5404726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404727
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404728


It is stunning


----------



## randr21

GLangdon said:


> Arrived almost a week ago but only just took some photos of it. It’s a beautiful bag… I really like the shaded colour and gold Givenchy chain. It’s going to make a great summer bag!
> 
> View attachment 5404726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404727
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404728


That's a beautiful bag, and great pic composition and color too. If you have any outfits with that silvery/taupey color, I'd say wear it with this bag.


----------



## IntheOcean

GLangdon said:


> Arrived almost a week ago but only just took some photos of it. It’s a beautiful bag… I really like the shaded colour and gold Givenchy chain. It’s going to make a great summer bag!
> 
> View attachment 5404726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404727
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404728


Love the chain  Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Moxisox

I bought the medium in black, and love it so far. The chain is not removable. I think maybe the photos were taken before it went into production, and that is a feature they ended up changing. I feel like this is such an underrated bag. It has that perfect classic leather hobo vibe.


----------



## mmmsc

Wondered if anyone could provide a tutorial on the small cut-out “moon bag” Givenchy leather strap? How to re-attach it? I took off the leather strap so I could use mine as an “evening” bag with only the chain. Now cannot figure how how to get the leather strap back on! Thanks for any help


----------



## Moxisox

mmmsc said:


> Wondered if anyone could provide a tutorial on the small cut-out “moon bag” Givenchy leather strap? How to re-attach it? I took off the leather strap so I could use mine as an “evening” bag with only the chain. Now cannot figure how how to get the leather strap back on! Thanks for any help
> 
> View attachment 5622692


I just went through this myself. So I feel your pain. Lol. Here’s a pic of mine. Hopefully it’ll help.


----------



## mmmsc

Moxisox said:


> I just went through this myself. So I feel your pain. Lol. Here’s a pic of mine. Hopefully it’ll help.
> View attachment 5622694
> View attachment 5622695


----------



## mmmsc

Thanks so much. I am going to try to reattach by using you picture


----------



## mmmsc

Still cant understand how to get the leather strap back to be attached. Might have to go to givenchy store??? Just so frustrating. Wish I had a video HELP PLEASE


----------



## Moxisox

mmmsc said:


> Still cant understand how to get the leather strap back to be attached. Might have to go to givenchy store??? Just so frustrating. Wish I had a video HELP PLEASE


I’ll take my strap off later today, and take pics of putting it back on step by step.


----------



## mmmsc

Moxisox said:


> I’ll take my strap off later today, and take pics of putting it back on step by step.


Would so much appreciate that. Am almost ready to cry in frustration


----------



## Moxisox

mmmsc said:


> Would so much appreciate that. Am almost ready to cry in frustration


I hope this helps. It’ll only let me attach a limited amount of photos per post. So I’ll do half in this post, and the other half in the next one.


----------



## Moxisox

mmmsc said:


> Would so much appreciate that. Am almost ready to cry in frustration


Next group of pics


----------



## mmmsc

I am really trying here. HOW COMPLICATED. Just absolute insanity. I should have never removed the leather strap.
Thank you so much. I think if I study this a bit more, I will eventually get it!!! You are a dear for posting these pictures.


----------



## mmmsc

Moxisox said:


> Next group of pics
> 
> View attachment 5625177
> View attachment 5625178
> View attachment 5625179
> View attachment 5625180
> View attachment 5625181
> View attachment 5625182
> View attachment 5625183
> View attachment 5625184
> View attachment 5625185
> View attachment 5625186


----------



## mmmsc

Thanks to you moxisox I think I got it!!!


----------



## Moxisox

mmmsc said:


> Thanks to you moxisox I think I got it!!!
> 
> View attachment 5625848



Yea!!! Looks good! I’m glad you were able to get it back on.


----------

